# You Never Know Who You Will Meet



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just the other day, I was searching for wood to make walking sticks, when I met this guy. He was searching for a cool place to rest and I wished him good luck on his trek.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good to see wildlief like that.anyone know what it its called?

its a tortose ?not a turtle ? lucky to see natural wildlife like that .they are getting rare


----------

